# Cheesecake Factory + DoorDash = Fights and towed cars



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

*100 drivers lined up*






https://www.arlnow.com/2018/12/05/d...ecake-factory-amid-free-cheesecake-promotion/

The culprit: the Cheesecake Factory is giving away free slices of cheesecake in honor of its 40th anniversary, but only to those who order on Doordash. The result, according to an Arlington County Police spokeswoman: an *unruly crowd of delivery drivers inside the restaurant, trying to pick up orders, and a rash of double parking *around the Clarendon area.

The scene was "a little hectic" and officers were working to bring order and "calm the situation down," ACPD spokeswoman Ashley Savage told ARLnow.com.

During the fracas, according to Savage, one person refused police commands to leave the restaurant and a struggle with officers ensued. That person was arrested and is expected to be charged with disorderly conduct, Savage said. He requested to be transported to a local hospital by medics for evaluation of possible injuries.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Obviously cheesecake factory should of been more prepared


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Why would anyone think that wait would be worth their time? What a mess!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Why would anyone think that wait would be worth there time? What a mess!


Well they were paying those deliveries extra but still they need to take responsibility


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> Well they were paying those deliveries extra but still they need to take responsibility


They were offering an extra $2.50 here and the restaurant is located within the King of Prussia mall. Glad I missed out on that


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Obviously cheesecake factory should of been more prepared


Yeah... never get in the way of people wanting their free shit.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I avoid any of the food delivery promos at all cost.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

I can't stop laughing you mean to tell me those 100 drivers lined up to pick up food to deliver.... I am convinced some people dont know how to add 1+1


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You mean all we have to do to gain publicity is to entice some Door Dash mopes to stand in line outside and then not move their orders along?

Let’s DO IT.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

The smart money is to park a ways away and walk to the destination and back. Normally I like delivery from the higher end restaurants. Here in Vegas, the big problem is casino pickups.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Accept order, go to restaurant and realize there's a long line, cancel delivery and move on - any subsequent pings from this place is instant declined. Easy game.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ants


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah... never get in the way of people wanting their free shit.


Yeah. Who didn't see all those wealthy Republicans flipping out over that tax cut they got this year?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Yeah. Who didn't see all those wealthy Republicans flipping out over that tax cut they got this year?


Not me.... I forgot to bring my mirror that day.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Yeah. Who didn't see all those wealthy Republicans flipping out over that tax cut they got this year?


The tax cut put an extra 2K or so in my pocket or should I say my wife's pocket.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Daniel Harbin said:


> The tax cut put an extra 2K or so in my pocket or should I say my wife's pocket.


Meh. I got nada, as did most Americans. Good that your wife got a little something.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Yeah. Who didn't see all those wealthy Republicans flipping out over that tax cut they got this year?


Tax cuts didn't benefit just the Republicans. It benefited all the wealthy Democrats (lots in the entertainment industry) along with all the other wealthy people.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> Accept order, go to restaurant and realize there's a long line, cancel delivery and move on - any subsequent pings from this place is instant declined. Easy game.


When I first started driving UE I got a few requests from a Johnny Rockets restaurant in a mall. Let me get this straight: you want me to drive into the mall parking lot, take a ticket, park, walk to the restaurant, wait 10-15 minutes while your "crack" employees get the order ready, walk back to my car, fight with the parking lot attendant because only the first 15 minutes of parking is free, all for an 88¢ pick-up fee? GFYS Uber.

I'll pick up mall orders at very few restaurants, and only if they have an external door and curb-side parking.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> When I first started driving UE I got a few requests from a Johnny Rockets restaurant in a mall. Let me get this straight: you want me to drive into the mall parking lot, take a ticket, park, walk to the restaurant, wait 10-15 minutes while your "crack" employees get the order ready, walk back to my car, fight with the parking lot attendant because only the first 15 minutes of parking is free, all for an 88¢ pick-up fee? GFYS Uber.
> 
> I'll pick up mall orders at very few restaurants, and only if they have an external door and curb-side parking.


I really don't understand why anyone would do EATS; at least without being VERY selective in what you accept. YOU ARE LOSING MONEY


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would do EATS; at least without being VERY selective in what you accept. YOU ARE LOSING MONEY


I'm losing money, huh? I average $250 for every $25 tank of gas I use. Time? It averages out to $10-$15/hr. Not great, but more than I'd make sitting on my ass in front of the TV.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

What bizarre times in which we live... people standing in an enormous line, not for their _own_ prize mind you, but the privilege of delivering a stranger a free piece of cheesecake for a little money. Wow. It reminds me a scene at a NYC playground where it is all wealthy toddlers and their Jamaican au pairs. No parents in sight. Ridiculous, bizarre scenes and problems only in the "first world".

The first comment on the link was spot on. The veneer of civilization is thin indeed. People fighting and acting like animals... _over cheesecake_!! Good grief.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I had a dasher call at the CC Factory in my town, and they pissed me off, then I walked out and tried to cancel, but could not! I started chatting with support, and text I QUIT. I got a call from DD Support a minute later, and somebody with a forein accent was trying to appease me.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had a dasher call at the CC Factory in my town, and they pissed me off, then I walked out and tried to cancel, but could not! I started chatting with support, and text I QUIT. I got a call from DD Support a minute later, and somebody with a forein accent was trying to appease me.


ROFFLMFAO!!


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Never give anything in this country for free or cheap. Good example: Walmart. Most people dont realize if you want to win you just undercut everyone and sell for dirt. Then again we should all be trillionaires just for existing in the USA. What an awful place.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

siberia said:


> Never give anything in this country for free or cheap. Good example: Walmart. Most people dont realize if you want to win you just undercut everyone and sell for dirt. Then again we should all be trillionaires just for existing in the USA. What an awful place.


Want to be a trillionaire?

Coming to a country near you: https://hackernoon.com/today-i-became-a-trillionaire-15ba02ddf4a3


----------

